

Something is amiss with the Internet in Asia & North America... - wrboyce
http://www.internettrafficreport.com/

======
sp332
I don't know about this, almost every router measured the same problem?
<http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm> Click any of those and you
see the same dip. I'm inclined to think it's a problem in collecting the data
and not a real issue.

